# Official FA Thread



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Thought this would be a useful thread to track where free agents are landing across the NBA.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kapono agrees to four-year, $24 million deal 












> Free agent sharpshooter *Jason Kapono *has quickly reached an agreement Sunday to leave the Miami Heat and sign a *four-year deal *believed to be worth *$24 million* with the Toronto Raptors.


ESPN


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Carter reportedly agrees to $61.8 million contract












> Vince Carter apparently is keeping Vinsanity in New Jersey.
> 
> The Newark Star Ledger is reporting that *Carter*, who opted out of the final year of his contract which called for a $16.3 million salary next season, has agreed to a *four-year, $61.8 million *contract with the Nets. The contract with the team holds an *option for a fifth year*.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Kapono agrees to four-year, $24 million deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO Oh my God that's a horrible signing. Damon Jones, Kapono, who else? Those guys owe Shaq their very existance.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

any news on rashard?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Gerald Wallace is being targeted by the Mavericks.
Rockets are going after Rashard Lewis.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

And Devean George has decided to opt out of his contract.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Seattle Gets First Talk with 'Shard












> SEATTLE -- Rashard Lewis found out very quickly on Sunday just how coveted he is in the NBA free agency marketplace.
> 
> Lewis' agent, Tony Dutt, *said 20 teams contacted him* in some form by late Sunday morning regarding the 6-foot-10 forward, who opted out of the final two years of his contract with the Seattle SuperSonics to become a free agent.
> 
> But it was the Sonics -- the only team Lewis has ever played for -- that got the first chance to meet with Lewis. New general manger Sam Presti led a Seattle contingent that had discussions with Lewis and Dutt early Sunday in Houston.





> Dutt said the two sides didn't get into numbers, although Lewis is expected to *command a salary in the range of $15 million per season*. Seattle has the added advantage of being able to sign Lewis to a *six-year contract *under the NBA collective bargaining agreement, while *other teams can only offer him a five-year deal*.
> 
> That extra year has brought into play the possibility of a sign-and-trade deal. Dutt said that type of deal could be the best option if Lewis were to leave the Sonics -- maximizing Lewis' contract potential, landing in a preferred situation, but not leaving Seattle empty-handed.
> 
> "There are very few people that have the cap room needed," Dutt said of signing Lewis as a free agent. "If he were to leave, we would want to help them get what they want. It's a two-way street."



ESPN


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

is he really worth 15 mil? devean george would fit nicely........lets see how much wallace is demanding


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

rose garden pimp said:


> devean george would fit nicely.


I hope you arent serious.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

rose garden pimp said:


> is he really worth 15 mil? devean george would fit nicely........lets see how much wallace is demanding


my guess 10-12 per


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Walton Remains Laker; Agrees to 6-year $30 million deal












> *Luke Walton *reached agreement Sunday with the Los Angeles Lakers on a *six-year, $30 million contract* after general manager Mitch Kupchak placed a call one minute after midnight to express the team's interest in *retaining its best unrestricted free agent*.
> 
> They called at the earliest possible moment, and we worked on it all day," agent Lon Babby said. "They wanted him back, and Luke wanted to be there. We wanted to make every effort to get an agreement before we went out and looked at any other teams."


ESPN


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> my guess 10-12 per


I agree with that. he probably will end up getting somewhere between 13-17 just because he'll want more money like VC


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> ROFLMAO Oh my God that's a horrible signing. Damon Jones, Kapono, who else? Those guys owe Shaq their very existance.


Why do you say that's a horrible signing? He shot 49% from the field and 51% from 3-point range last season. He's a solid outside shooter.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

bad contract for walton.....to many years


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

wastro said:


> Why do you say that's a horrible signing? He shot 49% from the field and 51% from 3-point range last season. He's a solid outside shooter.


Tell me about it. He hits 3's like it was a free throw.:biggrin:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

wastro said:


> Why do you say that's a horrible signing? He shot 49% from the field and 51% from 3-point range last season. He's a solid outside shooter.


Watch and see how effective he'll be without Shaq. You don't pay 6 million per year to a shooter, you just don't. Did you get a chance to see how ineffective Damon Jones was this year for Cleveland after a nice year in Miami feeding off of Shaq?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Watch and see how effective he'll be without Shaq. You don't pay 6 million per year to a shooter, you just don't. Did you get a chance to see how ineffective Damon Jones was this year for Cleveland after a nice year in Miami feeding off of Shaq?


Well my god, they have Big Z, Gooden and AV down low. At least Toronto has Bosh downlow. Kapono won't have as good of a season, but he'll still do just fine up in T-Dot.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

there goes morris peterson. 

$6m a year for a three point shooter. kind of spendy for a team without a low post scorer (bosh is a low post scorer like randolph is) and a pg who is very turnover prone.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Overpaying in relation with what he will produce for the Raptors.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Gerald Wallace:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2922746



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- The Charlotte Bobcats face heavy competition in their effort to re-sign leading scorer Gerald Wallace.
> 
> The Bobcats were one of eight teams that contacted Wallace when the NBA's free agency period began at midnight Saturday. Dallas, Orlando, Milwaukee, Detroit, Miami, Portland and Golden State all made inquiries, a person close to Wallace said Sunday.
> 
> The person, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitive nature of the subject, said Wallace hasn't agreed to a deal with any team.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

8 Teams Interested in Bobcats' Wallace; Portland Included












> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- The Charlotte Bobcats face heavy competition in their effort to *re-sign leading scorer Gerald Wallace*.
> 
> The *Bobcats were one of eight teams *that contacted Wallace when the NBA's free agency period began at midnight Saturday. *Dallas, Orlando, Milwaukee, Detroit, Miami, Portland and Golden State* all made inquiries, a person close to Wallace said Sunday.
> 
> The person, speaking on condition of anonymity because of the sensitive nature of the subject, said Wallace hasn't agreed to a deal with any team.





> Bobcats part-owner Michael Jordan said last week that re-signing Wallace was one of the team's top offseason priorities. Bobcats vice president of basketball operations Bernie Bickerstaff did not immediately return a phone call Sunday.
> 
> Wallace averaged 18.1 points and 7.2 rebounds a game last season, when he made just over $5.5 million. He opted out of the final year of his contract, which would have paid him about $6 million, to become an unrestricted free agent. *Wallace could command more than $10 million a season in a deal that could run as long as six years.*


ESPN


----------



## BeaverMaz (Jan 6, 2003)

rose garden pimp said:


> bad contract for walton.....to many years


Do you mean good contract for Walton, bad contract for the Lakers?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Miami and the Lakers are after Steve Blake:



> Teams Focus On Blake
> Jul 2 - Free-agent forward Jason Kapono is headed to Toronto while the Heat is making an aggressive bid for South Florida native Steve Blake in its search for a starting-caliber point guard.
> A higher priority for the Heat than Kapono or Posey is acquiring a veteran point guard capable of starting. A source said Sunday the Heat is focusing on Blake, who played at Miami High with Heat forward Udonis Haslem.
> 
> ...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

No free agent news today, none at all? At least we had a few agreements yesterday.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

BeaverMaz said:


> Do you mean good contract for Walton, bad contract for the Lakers?


Have you ever seen Walton actually play? I hate to say it about a Laker, but he's actually pretty good. 
3rd best player on that team. The Lakers got a steal, since he will only get better.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Rashard Lewis signs with the Orlando Magic 5 years at $75 million dollars.

http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/46860/20070702/report_lewis_agrees_to_sign_with_magic/


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

thats a crayz amount of money...but that means hill is leaving and they wont resign darko most likely


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I found another guy. Check out the guy in the yellow shirt. Noone will score on us!!! NOONE.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek Fisher is leaving the Utah Jazz










And Rip Hamilton to the Sonics?


HoopsHype


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Billups Resigns; 5 years $60 Million












> DETROIT -- Free-agent guard *Chauncey Billups *agreed Tuesday in principle to a *5-year, $60 million deal *to remain with the Pistons.
> 
> Billups, *who will be 31 next season*, became a free agent Sunday. He will be the* highest-paid Piston *next season. There apparently were no other serious bidders for Billups.


Detnews.com


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, have fun paying a point guard 12 million a year when he is 34,35,and 36. IMO, he only has 2 good years left in him, if that. Detroit is aging and should have looked for more youth, maybe a sign and trade?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well cross Orlando off of Wallace's list after they got Shard.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Well I guess Billups' agent is saying that report is untrue and they have not come to an agreement.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> Wow, have fun paying a point guard 12 million a year when he is 34,35,and 36. IMO, he only has 2 good years left in him, if that. Detroit is aging and should have looked for more youth, maybe a sign and trade?



ONLY 2? I'd say 4 if not 3


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Well I guess Billups' agent is saying that report is untrue and they have not come to an agreement.


I like the way the agent used the term "viscious rumor."

If he is that offended by a 60 million offer - he is in for a rough summer.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The People's Champ Resigns; 6-year deal












> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Guard *Matt Carroll *and the *Charlotte Bobcats *have come to terms on a *six-year contract,* a person close to the negotiations said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> The person, speaking on condition of anonymity because of league rules preventing contract announcements before July 11, said Carroll is expected to sign the deal when he returns from a trip to China
> ...


ESPN


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

The person, speaking on condition of anonymity because of league rules preventing contract announcements before July 11, said Carroll is expected to sign the deal when he returns from a trip to China

What rule is this? Is this what is holding up Protaland from announcing..........?

gatorpops


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> What rule is this?


The July mortorium usually lasts from July 1 to around July 11 each year, and in that period free agents may negotiate with teams, but cannot sign contracts until the 11th.

Usually we hear about the impending signings before that, though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> The person, speaking on condition of anonymity because of league rules preventing contract announcements before July 11, said Carroll is expected to sign the deal when he returns from a trip to China
> 
> What rule is this? Is this what is holding up Protaland from announcing..........?
> 
> gatorpops


....No. Players can agree to contracts verbally starting July 1, but cannot sign them until July 11.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kareem Rush signs with the Pacers

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2925051


----------



## blzr610 (May 24, 2006)

There's no word on Outlaw's status yet? Have the Blazers made a qualifying offer or are they cutting him loose? There haven't been any other offers from around the league yet, right? I assume that his agent would announce any sort of offer to increase his perceived value.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

blzr610 said:


> There's no word on Outlaw's status yet? Have the Blazers made a qualifying offer or are they cutting him loose? There haven't been any other offers from around the league yet, right? I assume that his agent would announce any sort of offer to increase his perceived value.


My guess is that KP is waiting a little while so Outlaw and Ime's agents will see that there isnt much $$$ out there for either of them. That way we can maybe get them for a little cheaper if we want them back.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Grant Hill Heads To Phoenix, ONE YEAR DEAL*












> Florida Today -
> Free agent forward Grant Hill has agreed to sign with the Phoenix Suns for a one-year, $1.2 million dollar contract.
> 
> Hill spent the past seven years with the Orlando Magic . He endured numerous injuries during his tenure with the Magic and never re-gained the all-NBA status he possessed earlier in his career with the Detroit Pistons .
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46921/20070705/grant_hill_heads_to_phoenix/


----------



## Mral (Jul 5, 2007)

ChadWick said:


> ONLY 2? I'd say 4 if not 3


I agree. Since he is such a great scorer from the pg position he could easily have 3 or 4 more good years in him. And after those, he still will be able to produce because of his shooting ability.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah i say 4


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Mral said:


> I agree. Since he is such a great scorer from the pg position he could easily have 3 or 4 more good years in him. And after those, he still will be able to produce because of his shooting ability.



Yeah, and he hasn't really had any injuries to slow him down


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

From ESPN.com



> Done Deal
> 
> Jul 6 - Jerry Stackhouse said the two sides had reached an agreement in principle on a contract to keep the sixth man with the Mavericks. Sources on both sides said the deal is for three years and the salary will start at more than the mid-level exception, which is expected to be about $6 million. If it starts at $7 million, the deal would be worth nearly $24 million for three seasons.
> It was not immediately known if any option years, either for the team or for Stackhouse, were included in the deal.
> ...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What teams are not everywhere making a run for Outlaw? :biggrin: What a surprise!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2928061



> Chicago Bulls forward Andres Nocioni has agreed to a five-year contract worth about $38 million, the Chicago Tribune reported Friday.
> 
> 
> The deal can't become official until the NBA's moratorium on free agent signings ends July 11. But Bulls general manager John Paxson confirmed the deal is in place, the Tribune reported.
> ...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Interesting comment on the NBA mindset.

There is no objective evidence that Darko is a better player than Outlaw, yet he is drawing far more interest.

Let this be a lesson boys: women lie - size *does* matter!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

hasoos said:


> What teams are not everywhere making a run for Outlaw? :biggrin: What a surprise!


He doesnt even get any love from ESPN/Chad Ford on their rumors section regarding the free agents.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Amir Johnson


> Deal Almost Done
> 
> Jul 9 - Amir Johnson could sign as early as Wednesday and would most likely join the team and play in three games, plus a couple of controlled scrimmages.
> The Pistons are getting close to finalizing a three-year deal with Johnson that would pay him close to $10 million.
> ...



Devean George


> George Agrees To One-Year Deal
> 
> Jul 9 - The Mavericks have wrapped up the second of their free agents, coming to terms with Devean George on a one-year contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yikes. that's a lot of cheddar for Nocioni. he's a decent player--your basic hustle small forward with a jump shot. but it seems like a lot of dough to throw at a guy who plays the same position as Deng.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Billups and Lewis make it official today.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2932827

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2932809


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

G. Wallace signed today...and they got him for a fraction of what Orlando paid Lewis. 

http://www.charlotte.com/456/story/193233.html


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Grant Hill officially signs

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47061/20070711/suns_officially_sign_hill/


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Raptors signed Maceo Baston.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2933442



> The Toronto Raptors signed free agent Maceo Baston to a two-year deal worth roughly $3.8 million his agent Mark Bartlestein told ESPN Insider Chad Ford.
> 
> The Raptors used the bi-annual exception to ink Baston.
> 
> Baston had been a star in Europe for years playing on Euroleague powerhouse Maccabi Tel Aviv. He joined the Pacers last season but played sparingly averaging 2.1 points in just 8.9 minutes per game for the Pacers


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Memphis signs Darko

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2933472



> ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher, citing anonymous sources, is reporting that the deal is for three years and $21 million.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dwood615 said:


> Grant Hill officially signs
> 
> http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47061/20070711/suns_officially_sign_hill/


2 years (w/a player option in the 2nd year) for a grand total of 3.8 mil... :mad2: 

I think he would have been a perfect segway 3 for the next couple of seasons... oh well

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

D.Fisher signs with the Lakers



> Lakers Bring Back Fisher
> 
> Jul 12 - Derek Fisher and the Lakers have agreed to a three-year contract worth about $13,959,000, league sources said. However, there will be a holding period before he can sign the contract. It'll take seven days before Fisher can clear waivers, and that won't start until his previous contract of $20,592,600 that he walked away from is amended to zero dollars.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So, his daughter couldn't get treatment in SLC?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> So, his daughter couldn't get treatment in SLC?


I dont think so. From what I understand, it sounds like only a few select cities have the facilities to treat her rare form of cancer.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2933961



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- The Orlando Magic gave center Dwight Howard a five-year, $85 million contract extension on Thursday.


I know he wasnt a free agent, but figured this was the best place for this news. Didnt want to open up a new thread.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Morris Peterson agrees to four-year deal with Hornets

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2935681


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Welcome Back Steve Blake!*

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_5628146,00.html



> The free-agent point guard said today he has agreed to a three-year deal with the Trail Blazers....close to the NBA's $5.35 million midlevel exception.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2936550



> Mo Williams will be returning to the Milwaukee Bucks after agreeing in principle to a six-year, $52 million contract, ESPN.com's Chris Sheridan has learned.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Desmond Mason



> Bucks sign G-F Desmond Mason to multi-year contract
> 
> July 23, 2007
> MILWAUKEE (TICKER) --
> ...




ESPN
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2946488


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Free agent guard Morris Peterson signed with the Hornets on Monday, joining New Orleans after playing the first seven years of his career with Toronto.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

so now the Hornets have Peja,Julian Wright, and Mo Pete? All are all strictly 3's in my book, so what gives?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> so now the Hornets have Peja,Julian Wright, and Mo Pete? All are all strictly 3's in my book, so what gives?



i guess Peja or Mo is gon' have 2 play the 2...but i dont know


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> so now the Hornets have Peja,Julian Wright, and Mo Pete? All are all strictly 3's in my book, so what gives?


Mo Pete is a 2/3. He can easily swing and play two. He's much more athletic than Peja.

Wright should be coming off the bench this year, and has a chance to break into the SL in a year or two.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Casey Jacobsen signed with Memphis.

http://www.nba.com/news/435375.html


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HUGE free agent news!!



> Bass Agrees To Deal
> Jul 25 - Brandon Bass, a 6-foot-8 power forward who didn't stick with the Hornets after two seasons, joined the Mavericks summer league team and now looks to become the club's first additional free-agent signing.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

With such a monumental signing, I'm sure someone, somewhere, is dreaming up a "Mavs go fishing for Bass" headline...

Dan


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Free-agent point guard William "Smush" Parker signed with the Miami Heat, his seventh team since turning pro in 2002.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

from ESPN.com



> Mavs To Sign C-Webb?
> 
> Aug 6 - So the Internet's blowing up tonight (Sunday) with reports that an LA radio station has C-Webb, yes, Chris Webber, ready to sign a deal with the Mavericks, with the Mavs giving him the full mid-level exception, $5.36 million...hey, why not? might as well spend the thing, and C-Webb could become a signature add if his veteran body can hold up and if he's ready to embrace a reserve role on a team led by a coach with unwavering championship aspirations.
> Eddie Jones is expected to be at the Mavs' offices for a physical Monday before his deal for $1.83 million this season can be finalized. -- Fort Worth Star-Telegram


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

from ESPN.com



> C's Add Pollard
> Aug 7 - The Celtics agreed to terms with free agent forward/center Scot Pollard yesterday, according to executive director of basketball operations/general manager Danny Ainge.
> The 6-foot-11-inch, 265-pound Pollard got a one-year deal believed to be worth the veteran minimum ($1.2 million for 10 years service). He adds a much-needed big man to the Celtics' frontcourt and raises the number of players under contract to 12, one shy of the league minimum. -- Boston Globe


----------

